# Hoyt vulcan for sale



## Livntahunt (Aug 12, 2010)

I have a Hoyt Vulcan for sale. 27" draw length and i have it set at 76 lbs right now and its got a little room for tightening. winners choice string in good condition. comes with fuse 4 arrow quiver to match the camo. I'm asking $325 O.B.O. I'm on a work computer so I cant load pics but if your interested PM me and we'll go from there. 

Thanks for lookin 
LTH


----------

